# At this very moment



## heckler7 (Jan 6, 2016)

IMF
[h=5]Moderators of this Forum[/h]

*heavyiron*,
*[SIL]*,
*bigmoe65*,
*theCaptn'*,
*dieseljimmy*,
KILLEROFSAINTS,
*OfficerFarva*,
*SheriV*
ASF

[h=5]Moderators of this Forum[/h]

*colochine*,
*OfficerFarva*,
*Warriorblaze*,
*Progress*


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## charley (Jan 6, 2016)

.. where da Fuck is Sheri ???   or Sil ???   HI never posts, & when he does it's never funny...    Prince said a few months ago , that we'd be seeing a lot more of him , of course that never happened, but he ain't funny either ....  so ............


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 6, 2016)

charley said:


> .. where da Fuck is Sheri ???   or Sil ???   HI never posts, & when he does it's never funny...    Prince said a few months ago , that we'd be seeing a lot more of him , of course that never happened, but he ain't funny either ....  so ............



Thats looks like me in the little boys room after 10 weeks of tren and the bph it causes


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 6, 2016)

curt james used to post random shit too, I would think at least one of the plethora of mods here someone would have at least log one reply to azzas comeback threads


----------



## charley (Jan 7, 2016)

ya , I was thinking about curt..  he used to post 'this date in history'  ...    he could be funny also.. everybody is trying to escape AG , & IM ...  it's a dying star.....


----------



## charley (Jan 7, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> curt james used to post random shit too, I would think at least one of the plethora of mods here someone would have at least log one reply to azzas comeback threads




.... I agree , it's kinda nice to see Azza around ,,,


----------



## charley (Jan 7, 2016)

dieseljimmy said:


> Thats looks like me in the little boys room after 10 weeks of tren and the bph it causes




... my prostate is the size of a football , it ain't from tren , it's from getting old ...


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 7, 2016)

To many people to keep up with! We need a new position mod of mods (HI can't apply for position)


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 7, 2016)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> To many people to keep up with! We need a new position mod of mods (HI can't apply for position)
> 
> 
> 103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


the moment you become a mod here you disappear and start posting at ASF


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 7, 2016)

Well that's where all the free gear is lolz


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 7, 2016)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Well that's where all the free gear is lolz
> 
> 
> 103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


mutha fucka you can afford gear, free gear is for fork lift operators - BTW I fucking love that shit I'm gonna use it all day at work.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 7, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> mutha fucka you can afford gear, free gear is for fork lift operators - BTW I fucking love that shit I'm gonna use it all day at work.



In my defense I buy 99.99999% of my gear I do win contest every now and then and I get store credit for labmax stuff


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 7, 2016)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> In my defense I buy 99.99999% of my gear I do win contest every now and then and I get store credit for labmax stuff
> 
> 
> 103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


I got tired of watching all the dick for $50 worth of test, I just buy what I want and move on. I dropped $1200 on a TRT doc so I can get a script, best thing I ever did. Now I dont have to worry if my gear is snagged by customs or if its gonna be bunk. I just drive over to CVS and pick it up for free my insurance covers it


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 7, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I got tired of watching all the dick for $50 worth of test, I just buy what I want and move on. I dropped $1200 on a TRT doc so I can get a script, best thing I ever did. Now I dont have to worry if my gear is snagged by customs or if its gonna be bunk. I just drive over to CVS and pick it up for free my insurance covers it



I do that as well!! 


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 7, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I got tired of watching all the *dick riding *for $50 worth of test, I just buy what I want and move on. I dropped $1200 on a TRT doc so I can get a script, best thing I ever did. Now I dont have to worry if my gear is snagged by customs or if its gonna be bunk. I just drive over to CVS and pick it up for free my insurance covers it


typo, after I read it figured I better fix it, lolz


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2016)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> To many people to keep up with! We need a new position mod of mods (HI can't apply for position)
> 
> 
> 103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!



That would be MOI. 

IMF will never die!

Unless Prince pulls the pin


----------



## charley (Jan 9, 2016)

.. maybe this will help ....


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 9, 2016)

lets form a IMF union and demand the like button back or we'll post tranny pics on every forum,  on second thouht that wont work. Prince likes tranny pics


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 9, 2016)

Nb4 trannies are posted


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 9, 2016)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Nb4 trannies are posted
> 
> 
> 103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


I think it was funny when threads got derailed or failed and people posted trannies as a joke, it used to bother people, but ASF seems full on homo with its love of tranny pics.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 9, 2016)

I miss tranny pic bombs round here. Asf will never know.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 9, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I think it was funny when threads got derailed or failed and people posted trannies as a joke, it used to bother people, but ASF seems full on homo with its love of tranny pics.



That is a whole lot of truth in one statement 


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## charley (Jan 9, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> lets form a IMF union and demand the like button back or we'll post tranny pics on every forum,  on second thouht that wont work. Prince likes tranny pics



... never happen heck , I was told to 'shut up' many times , by the 'powers that be'...   losing the 'rep stars' & 'like button' is what fucked AG , but the 'big whigs' held the party line , & most mods were afraid of standing up for the members..   I guess it's better to keep your nose firmly in Princes asshole, than object to the 'supreme leader' error...    not that I'm trying to piss off the mods, but they could always oppose prince now, but they won't...   even HI stepped in to explain how impossible it would be to fix ...  it would cost prince money..


----------



## charley (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 9, 2016)

charley said:


> ... never happen heck , I was told to 'shut up' many times , by the 'powers that be'...   losing the 'rep stars' & 'like button' is what fucked AG , but the 'big whigs' held the party line , & most mods were afraid of standing up for the members..   I guess it's better to keep your nose firmly in Princes asshole, than object to the 'supreme leader' error...    not that I'm trying to piss off the mods, but they could always oppose prince now, but they won't...   even HI stepped in to explain how impossible it would be to fix ...  it would cost prince money..
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty-Mouse



I brought it back!!! Just look 


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2016)

charley said:


> ... never happen heck , I was told to 'shut up' many times , by the 'powers that be'...   losing the 'rep stars' & 'like button' is what fucked AG , but the 'big whigs' held the party line , & most mods were afraid of standing up for the members..   I guess it's better to keep your nose firmly in Princes asshole, than object to the 'supreme leader' error...    not that I'm trying to piss off the mods, but they could always oppose prince now, but they won't...   even HI stepped in to explain how impossible it would be to fix ...  it would cost prince money..



If Prince paid us a stipend or gave us even a small amount of free shit he might have had leverage.

But he's a cheap arse Jew and Vegas whores aren't cheap. 

I stole his Mexican gf btw.


----------



## charley (Jan 10, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> But he's a cheap arse Jew and Vegas whores aren't cheap.
> 
> I stole his Mexican gf btw.



...we don't blame you Captn' ....we blame the 'cheap ass Jew'..  as far as his Mex Chick goes....   good luck , I'm married 8yrs. to a Peruvian ...  my nickname[not to her face,of course] is 'cement head'....


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 11, 2016)

charley said:


> ... my prostate is the size of a football , it ain't from tren , it's from getting old ...



Griffiths wife isn?t that bad, id tap it


----------



## Watson (Jan 11, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> Griffiths wife isn?t that bad, id tap it



for anyone unlucky enough to have seen your wifes pic......we totally understand why youd still tap that.....shes like Miss America compared to your kankled beast....


----------

